# Nordmende Washing Machine - any views or opinions?



## sam h (8 Jul 2010)

I was browsing Powercity for a washing machine & came across a Nordmene 9kg loader & 1200spin.  It only cost €359 AND it also has a 3 year parts and labour warranty.  I know Nordmende would be known in the washing machine market, but if I could get 3 year free labour & parts, at least I know it won't cost much over the next few years....also the 9kg loader would be handy for less washes per week.

At the same time, I don't want them out every week - anyone any experience or views?


----------



## dogfish (8 Jul 2010)

Got one about 5 months ago because of the parts and labour warranty.  In a house I have rented out and no complaint from tenants.  Had some many problems with whirlpool and will never by one of there products again.


----------



## Phibbleberry (8 Jul 2010)

I've had one for about fifteen months (though its a 6kg load) and have found it grand...

I've had to have them out once (for free) though, but I reckon I may have been overfilling it, to be fair. 

Its VERY noisy, often sounds like a space machine ready to take off, but having said that, otherwise, I've been very happy with it.  Reasonable too.

If you want a machine that will last you for 10 years, I'd probably plump for a better make initially, but if you're happy to change it in a few years, I'd say you'd be good to go.


----------



## nediaaa (9 Jul 2010)

i sell nordmende and in over two years i have only had i complaint and that was a trapped coin. It does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## sam h (9 Jul 2010)

Good to know - will definately consider them....but not right now.

For shame.....just about to place an order & thought "when did I last clean out the filter?"

A load of water all over the floor, a rather dirty filter cleaned out, and BINGO !!

Sorted for the next while, but I'm sure it won;t be long, washer has been a pain since I got it, hence the reason being interested in a 3 year labour & parts warranty


----------

